# Unigine Releases Heaven 4.0 GPU Benchmark



## btarunr (Feb 13, 2013)

UNIGINE Corp. has released a new, enhanced version 4.0 of Heaven Benchmark, the GPU intensive benchmark that gained massive popularity among overclockers and hardware manufacturers for hammering their graphics cards to the limits. This powerful tool can be effectively used to determine the stability of a GPU under extremely stressful conditions, as well as check the cooling system's potential under maximum heat output. It provides completely unbiased results and generates true in-game rendering workloads across all platforms, such as Windows, Linux and Mac OS X.

Heaven Benchmark immerses a user into a magical steampunk world of shiny brass, wood and gears. Nested on flying islands, a tiny village with its cozy, sun-heated cobblestone streets, an elaborately crafted dirigible above the expanse of fluffy clouds, and a majestic dragon on the central square gives a true sense of adventure. An interactive experience with fly-by and walk-through modes allows for exploring all corners of this world powered by the cutting-edge UNIGINE Engine that leverages the most advanced capabilities of graphics APIs and turns this benchmark into a visual masterpiece.



 

*DOWNLOAD:* Unigine Heaven 4.0 for Windows, Mac OS X, Linux


*Key Features* 
Extreme hardware stability testing
Accurate results due to 100% GPU-bound benchmarking
Support for DirectX 9, DirectX 11 and OpenGL 4.0
Multi-platform support for Windows, Linux and Mac OS X
Comprehensive use of hardware tessellation, with adjustable settings
Cinematic and interactive fly/walk-through camera modes
Dynamic sky with volumetric clouds and tweakable day-night cycle
Real-time global illumination and screen-space ambient occlusion
Support for multi-monitor configurations and different stereo 3D modes
*What's New in Heaven 4.0* 
Benchmarking presets for convenient comparison of results
GPU temperature and clock monitoring
Drastic improvement of SSDO
Stars at nighttime
Improvement of lens flare
New, improved version of UNIGINE Engine under the hood
Detection of multiple GPUs
Anti-aliasing support on Mac OS X
Enhancement of automation scripts in Pro version
New Advanced edition (see details below)
Russian and Chinese localization
Heaven Benchmark comes in three editions: Basic (available for free), Advanced and Pro, each aimed to meet the needs of different users. For more information, visit this page.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## natr0n (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks nice, They used higher res textures on everything and sky has stars now.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 13, 2013)

They added more graphical glitches instead of fixing the old ones. It's like they've never used their own program for stress testing despite offering a loop feature.


----------



## renozi (Feb 13, 2013)

mine crashes barely 30 seconds in


----------



## dwade (Feb 13, 2013)

Lol. Unrealistic road.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Feb 13, 2013)

Render: 
Direct3D11 

Mode: 
1920x1067 8xAA windowed 

Preset 
Custom 

Quality 
Ultra 

Tessellation: 
Extreme 


Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0

FPS: 
37.2 

Score: 
937 

Min FPS: 
20.9 

Max FPS: 
80.6


----------



## Zubasa (Feb 13, 2013)

natr0n said:


> Looks nice, They used higher res textures on everything and sky has stars now.


Finally no more DX8 level textures


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 13, 2013)

Extreme run -


----------



## Enmitynz (Feb 13, 2013)

Here's my first extreme run. max settings inc 8xaa, tessellation extreme etc etc


----------



## erixx (Feb 13, 2013)

bleee, i expected a different "map". Same old fairy village.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 13, 2013)

Tested @ 2560x1600 res, Tesslation=Extreme, Quality=High and Anti-Aliasing=x8.

Single 7970. All stock:





Two 7970's. All stock:





Three 7970's. All stock:





So with two 7970's the scaling is great, with three not so much (66% usage).


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 13, 2013)

Well they definitely beefed this thing up beyond Unigine 3.0... maxed out 1440p 4xAA I get 89.6 fps in 3.0 but only 58 fps in 4.0.

They did make the lights prettier, though 

I'm hoping that Valley isn't a total slideshow.

(edit) Anyone know why they picked the pathetic resolution of 1600x900 as the "extreme" resolution? There's not much extreme about 1600x900...


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 13, 2013)

We need a reference for those tests. Everybody is testing randomly here. To bad there are no predefined profiles... Or are they??


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 13, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> Well they definitely beefed this thing up beyond Unigine 3.0... maxed out 1440p 4xAA I get 89.6 fps in 3.0 but only 58 fps in 4.0.
> 
> They did make the lights prettier, though
> 
> ...



My guess would be on the resolution because most people could run 1600x900 even with laptops for comparison's sake. That is the reason I made my run without any tweaks to the benchmark, but it seems everyone else has made adjustments so far in their extreme runs...no way to make any comparison that way.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 13, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> We need a reference for those tests. Everybody is testing randomly here. To bad there are no predefined profiles... Or are they??



Mine was...just click on it and go.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2013)

erixx said:


> bleee, i expected a different "map". Same old fairy village.



San Francisco?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 13, 2013)

Same run as above with a little bump to the cpu...glad to see so little impact from a cpu overclock.


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 13, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> We need a reference for those tests. Everybody is testing randomly here. To bad there are no predefined profiles... Or are they??



There are but when I have a 1440p monitor why the hell would I want to run a benchmark at a puny 1600x900 (the "extreme" preset resolution)?

I thumb my nose at things which encourage this current trend of resolution stagnation to continue. Benchmarks should be about pushing technology, not pretending it's 2005.


----------



## cRs (Feb 13, 2013)

All stock


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 13, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> There are but when I have a 1440p monitor why the hell would I want to run a benchmark at a puny 1600x900 (the "extreme" preset resolution)?
> 
> I thumb my nose at things which encourage this current trend of resolution stagnation to continue. Benchmarks should be about pushing technology, not pretending it's 2005.



The entire idea is to be able to compare different hardware...without a standard there can be no comparison. No one said you could not do as you please, but without a standard you have nothing to compare with except yourself.


----------



## Enmitynz (Feb 13, 2013)

Thought i'd update my heaven 4.0 run here..I just checked my ccc and it was on "override application settings" and forced to 2x tessellation for that first run I posted lol so that explains why the screen shot looked kinda lackluster in the heaven run. Changed both tessellation mode and maximum tessellation levels to "use application settings"  now and here is the new extreme run. Managed to get a much higher minimum fps this time round?


----------



## erixx (Feb 13, 2013)

Mailman, Phoronix posted some awesome videos, why not for us? hu? ha? he!


----------



## MightyMission (Feb 13, 2013)

My fps was awful..what am i doing wrong?!?






2500k @4.6..gtx 680 stock,occed by 225 on the core and 550 on the ram done not much!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 13, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> My fps was awful..what am i doing wrong?!?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130213/uni4.jpg
> 
> 2500k @4.6..gtx 680 stock,occed by 225 on the core and 550 on the ram done not much!



Just hit the Extreme preset and nothing else and run it...see what it does.


----------



## MightyMission (Feb 13, 2013)

This looks better! well,the results do,my paint skills are lacking at best )


----------



## HammerON (Feb 13, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> We need a reference for those tests. Everybody is testing randomly here. To bad there are no predefined profiles... Or are they??



Someone will need to create a thread to track scores and set a parameter for users.
Example:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112995&highlight=uningine
I simply posted my results to show that Heavan 4.0 utilized 100% with one and two 7970's; however when I added the third the utilization went down to about 66%.



BigMack70 said:


> There are but when I have a 1440p monitor why the hell would I want to run a benchmark at a puny 1600x900 (the "extreme" preset resolution)?
> 
> I thumb my nose at things which encourage this current trend of resolution stagnation to continue. Benchmarks should be about pushing technology, not pretending it's 2005.



This is why I ran my tests at 2650x1600.



rickss69 said:


> Same run as above with a little bump to the cpu...glad to see so little impact from a cpu overclock.
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/PC Gaming/HeavenExtreme-speedbump_zps1f17a475.jpg



I also found that overclocking my CPU had little impact. Nice to know


----------



## btarunr (Feb 14, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> This looks better! well,the results do,my paint skills are lacking at best )
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130213/ffs.jpg



http://www.techpowerup.com/tpucapture

You're welcome.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 14, 2013)

Runs fine and looks better!


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Andi.Biront (Feb 14, 2013)

Extreme Preset with HD7950


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 14, 2013)

Confirmed. 5870/5850 Crossfire BROKEN in this benchmark. Here are results for 5870 only:


----------



## D007 (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice, and downloading.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 14, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> Confirmed. 5870/5850 Crossfire BROKEN in this benchmark. Here are results for 5870 only:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=50047&stc=1&d=1360861832



Strange as I was able to get two 7970's in Crossfire to work (but not three). What drivers are you using?
When you say 5870/5850 Crossfire are you talking about Crossfire with those two cards together, or are you talking about two 5870's or two 5850's in Crossfire?


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 14, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Strange as I was able to get two 7970's in Crossfire to work (but not three). What drivers are you using?
> When you say 5870/5850 Crossfire are you talking about Crossfire with those two cards together, or are you talking about two 5870's or two 5850's in Crossfire?



5870 with 5850 together. 
I had the same problem in 3D Mark until they (AMD) released the latest beta drivers. Maybe they need to release another for this also??


----------



## Recus (Feb 14, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 14, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> Confirmed. 5870/5850 Crossfire BROKEN in this benchmark. Here are results for 5870 only:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=50047&stc=1&d=1360861832



Phew,  same here it seams to use both but the fps drop off within a second or two of it starting and it's doing single card figures for me too


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 14, 2013)

Meh... I was underwhelmed by Valley. It has some nice lighting effects along with its dynamic time of day and weather system, but it has a TON of super ugly pop in and poor draw distances.

And it's somehow less demanding than Heaven... I'm guessing the tesselation load of Heaven makes it more demanding.


----------



## badtaylorx (Feb 14, 2013)

valley is just simply beautiful.  some tessellation away from greatness


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 14, 2013)

More like some seriously extended draw distance away from greatness...


----------



## badtaylorx (Feb 15, 2013)

yeah, the pop-in is heavy, but should be addressed in 2.0

really is a good start tho...


----------



## HammerON (Feb 15, 2013)

Downloading Valley right now to check it out...


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 15, 2013)

badtaylorx said:


> yeah, the pop-in is heavy, but should be addressed in 2.0
> 
> really is a good start tho...



If they:
1) Drastically improve draw distance
2) Add tesselation to the foliage and environemtn
3) Improve their ambient occlusion

It could be an epic looking benchmark. Right now it's just a weird juxtaposition with some pretty great lighting/atmosphere effects with some fugly pop-in and un-detailed trees.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 15, 2013)

Anyone else not able to get this thing to run ?


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 15, 2013)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Anyone else not able to get this thing to run ?



I had to download it twice but once I got it installed, it was just open-->run for me


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 15, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> I had to download it twice but once I got it installed, it was just open-->run for me



I'll re-download it then and see what happens.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 15, 2013)

^
Please rick, scale your image up already! I'm getting to old to see that tiny screenie


----------



## sdmf74 (Feb 17, 2013)

renozi said:


> mine crashes barely 30 seconds in



Whats up with that? mine crashes too, every time with standard settings. Ive tried downclocking GPU to no avail. Anyone know why???


----------



## ZakkWylde (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorry to crash the thread but nice avatar^

and welcome to TPU!


----------



## sdmf74 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you my brother to the north


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't get it. This Valley supports CrossFire, but the original Heaven, doesn't....o~O


----------



## red1414 (Oct 9, 2013)

*heaven 4.0*

Red1414
FX-8350/5011GHz/4x ZHD 7970/1125/1578 157.4 FPS/ score 3964


----------

